# Is Vicks Vaporub toxic to cats?



## melly911 (Jul 2, 2005)

I've read uses in horses, using it in the nostrils, saddle wounds. I've also seen a few places mentioning putting Vaporub on the tail of a female cat in heat to disrupt the scent to other males.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Everything I'm reading about whether its toxic to cats or not seems to point to not. If you want, you can do a thourough google search on the subject if you'd feel more comfortable with that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think you want to put it where a cat can lick it, though. The label says "for external use only" and the ingredients list includes eucalyptus, which is on the list of plants toxic to cats. But as to _how_ toxic, I have no idea.

Click here for Vicks


----------

